# tri-power upper radiator hose



## jcayers58 (Nov 13, 2019)

Does anyone know of a molded upper radiator hose that will fit a 65 tri-power with an aftermarket radiator? As you can see from the pic, the hose from AMES is for a factory stock radiator, which I do not have. The aftermarket radiator has the outlet a few inches closer two the center. If I force the AMES hose it crimps.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

jcayers58 said:


> Does anyone know of a molded upper radiator hose that will fit a 65 tri-power with an aftermarket radiator? As you can see from the pic, the hose from AMES is for a factory stock radiator, which I do not have. The aftermarket radiator has the outlet a few inches closer two the center. If I force the AMES hose it crimps.



Of note, you posted in the wrong year forum. They didn't have a tri-power on the 2004-2006 GTO that I am aware of.

Your best bet is to leaf through the NAPA catalog for molded hoses. It shows the hose and gives dimensions. I used this catalog to come up with the 2-piece molded hose for my brother's 1948 International. I used 2 different hoses that each had a section of hose that matched the shape I needed along with the different outlet sizes to make one hose up. I joined them together using a stainless steel exhaust pipe connector sold on Ebay. Worked perfectly. So you may find something that will fit, or get a little creative.

Here is the catalog which can be downloaded as a PDF: http://www.napabeltshose.com/~/medi...t-hose-id-guide_napa-interchange-final_lr.pdf

:thumbsup:


----------

